# Stuck parking brake on B4 passat



## jcrad (Jan 26, 2008)

The button is stuck. The cables and calipers are in good working order but I cant get the handle to release


----------



## ws6transam2002m6 (Nov 16, 2008)

Their is a rivet in the side of the parking brake handle if you follow it down into the column. Removing the column is simple if u need to know how. But anyways this rivet more than liking broke. Believe it or not it will stop the button to work. Put a dowel into it I can't recall what size but something like 3/8" don't quote me use drill bits to find the size then go to hardware store and buy it. A dowel of the size and 2 collars for each end to secure it. My had Allen head screw that locked collars on both ends to keep that pin in place. Or I suppose if u can find ur broken rivet piece u can use that to measure it too. Could be something else but I bet you that's it.


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

Or, you could replace the parking brake handle with a used one.


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

germancarnut51 said:


> Or, you could replace the parking brake handle with a used one.


Or you could do this.... but a bolt should work just as well if it fits, or a spot weld.


----------



## ws6transam2002m6 (Nov 16, 2008)

germancarnut51 said:


> Or, you could replace the parking brake handle with a used one.


Why have to source a new brake handle and install it plus pay for it whether you got it from junkyaed or not its gonna cost you money, more than a couple bucks, you have to find it, get to it, remove it from old car and reinstall it. when for 2 dollars at the hardware store you can fix it permanently in seconds? 

Those stock rivets are inferior and will break again I promise you. And it costs how much? How do you think I know this? Why do u think it happened in the first place to OP, to me and others. You wouldn't replace shifter parts with stock plastic would you? You'd get the gruven ones. You wouldn't replace your crackpipe with stock would you?

Get a metal pin, its an exact diameter fit of a common size and put lock colars on each side. Fixed forever, retains your handle, not some grimy junk yard part. Saves time and money


----------

